
Cryptocurrency arbitrage opportunity app - blueadm
https://www.arbitrage.expert/
======
greenleafjacob
> Please note! The displayed arbitrage values ignore any related deposit,
> withdrawal and trade fees.

What is also not displayed is the logistical possibility of executing some of
these trades due to hidden KYC limitations.

For example, it currently shows a 2.02% spread between cex.io and GDAX for
BTC/USD. Unfortunately, CEX.io does not provide an option to withdraw using
fiat for United States citizens; the only way for United States citizens to
get money out of CEX.io is buying crypto and transferring the crypto. This
means that the "spread" turns out to be a premium for liquidity; if you bought
1 BTC on GDAX ($7880) and transferred it to CEX to cash out @ $8049 for a
profit of $169, you would find that instead you'd have to buy some other
similarly inflated crypto on CEX to bring your $8049 out.

This technically means that when CEX.io is the high market and GDAX is the low
market, the trade would only work if you could naked short sell on CEX.io;
then you could immediately get $8049 for an IOU for 1 BTC which you could
satisfy by sending yourself 1 BTC you bought on GDAX. This might be possible
using the margin trading facilities on CEX.IO?

Insidiously, CEX.IO accepts USD deposits but not withdrawals, so I found out
about this the hard way.

